# standard parti's



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Moxie Parti Poodles in New York has a glorious boy who is being used. She could likely lead you to some breeder friends who have either used him and have pups he has sired or have unrelated litters. She tests to the nth degree too.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Carolina Poodle Rescue- Tess 2yr old, Brown & White Parit, 22", 35lbs. Owner has cancer & had to place her 3 Poodles in CPR to find good homes for them.


----------



## Poodle*love (Jul 4, 2011)

Im in los angeles California so was wondering if there isfor some one closer.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sure there is a Poodle rescue in Califorinia. I am pretty sure somebody here has mentioned a rescue there. Will have to look into old files here or google it.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta love some "large female parti's" lol. I have one that definitely qualifies as such. 

I don't have any recommendations in your area (I'm on the east coast, and mine came from Carolina Poodle Rescue) but I wanted to offer you a little advice: 

There are *soooooooo many* really crappy parti breeders out there. It's a "fad" color and lots of BYB's and puppy mills breed them like crazy and sell them for really jacked up prices. So _PLEASE_ do loads and loads of research and don't just jump on the first one you find. There are great breeders out there, with amazing dogs, you just have to be patient and do the work to weed through the bad ones. 

Good luck! Partis are so gorgeous, and definitely worth the work to find a good one


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Southern California poodle rescue:

Poodle Rescue - California - Toy - Standard - Miniature - Labradoodle - Goldendoodle

There is a young Cafe ou Lait standard that they just posted. She looks like a doll. There aren't that many poodles to rescue in SoCal, but if you're patient you'll find one. This club seems to do more than poodles, too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh a lovely little cafe au lait standard!! I really should never look because now I want her so bad! She looks like she would appreciate a fun, active life with a family of her own so much!


----------

